# A good salsa recipe



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's a salsa recipe I got off another forum, gardenweb I think it was called. It was a huge thread over there with lots raving about how good this was so I tried it lat year. Best salsa I have ever had. After friends and family tried it they begged for more. Sadly I ran out of tomatos at the end of the season and didnt make enough to get me through the winter. Since this is my project for today I thought I would share. Its called Annies salsa and I have no idea who she is LOL. 

Oh one last thing, I didnt peel my tomatos last year and I used 3 serrano peppers and got a medium heat in the salsa so use less for mild and more for hot. . 

ANNIE&#8217;S SALSA 
8 cups tomatoes, peeled, chopped and drained 
2 Â½ cups chopped onion 
1 Â½ cups chopped green pepper 
3 &#8211; 5 chopped jalapenos 
6 cloves minced garlic 
2 tsp cumin 
2 tsp pepper 
1/8 cup canning salt 
Â¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1/3 cup sugar 
1 cup vinegar 
16 oz. tomato sauce 
16 oz tomato paste 
Mix all ingredients, bring to a boil, boil 10 minutes. Pour into hot jars, can only in pints and boiling water bath for 15 minutes. (From Carol) 
Makes 6 pints


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

If I left out the jalapenos altogether and upped the green pepper to 2 c, would that work out to be an equal amount of peppers? I know you can substitute one kind of pepper for another, but I've never cooked/canned with jalapenos since dh and I can't tolerate them, so I'm not sure what 3-5 chopped jalapenos would equal in cups?


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a great recipe. Some other tips from various discussions on it:

Instead of using 1 cup of vinegar, you can also use bottled lime or lemon juice if you don't care for the taste of vinegar. Even better, use a mixture of the three so no one flavor is prominent. 

Reduce the amount of black pepper and add an equal amount of cayenne pepper instead. The recommendation was to start with 1/4 teaspoon per batch, but I think I'll be upping that a little bit the next time I make some

Use a mix of hot peppers that are equivalent to the jalapenos in volume. You can adjust the heat of the salsa by what peppers you use, but don't go overboard or you'll screw up the pH.

My3boys, the extra half-cup of peppers sounds about right as a substitute for the jalapenos.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Its the only canned salsa I have ever made. Of course now everytime I go to visit family (Like this weekend) I get a call and ask if I'm bringing any. . Yep 1/2 a cup sounds about right.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Limon said:


> That's a great recipe. Some other tips from various discussions on it:
> 
> Instead of using 1 cup of vinegar, you can also use bottled lime or lemon juice if you don't care for the taste of vinegar. Even better, use a mixture of the three so no one flavor is prominent.
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 10, 2012)

I am new to canning...and I am seeing we shouldn't can in quarts. Can someone point me in the right direction for the reasons why? Specifically salsa...because a pint won't cut it.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> I am new to canning...and I am seeing we shouldn't can in quarts. Can someone point me in the right direction for the reasons why? Specifically salsa...because a pint won't cut it.


I've only been canning a couple years so am still learning myself. Reading through the posts over at the other site though it appears that 20-25 min is recommended for quarts however the extension service was no longer testing her recipes in quart batches so people were being advised not to can in quarts. 

The simple solution is to open 2 jars at a time . Also when I make this I usually store some fresh in the fridge. It hasnt killed me yet so I guess its ok but I also eat it within a couple of days..


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 10, 2012)

I plan to make a fresh batch and give it a try before canning it. If its good...it won't last long. And then I can change the amount of hotness to taste.

6 pints may sound like a lot but in this house it won't last 2 days.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> I am new to canning...and I am seeing we shouldn't can in quarts. Can someone point me in the right direction for the reasons why? Specifically salsa...because a pint won't cut it.


Ok I found the reason why you cant can it in quarts. 



> Pints are the limit and quarts are unsafe to process due to their density.


Quoted from the other site.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

That is my favorite salsa recipe! I'll probably go to canning jail, because I change the recipe a bit. We didn't like the sugar, so I left it out and added more hot peppers. So yummy!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome recipe!!! I canned 12 pints this past weekend and so far its a hit. Looks like I'll be canning more in the weeks coming.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

This is my favorite recipe, from the University of Utah Extension; it's flexible and uses fewer ingredients, giving you a maximum yummy fresh salsa taste:

http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/publication/FN_FoodPreservation_2008-01.pdf


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Gladrags said:


> This is my favorite recipe, from the University of Utah Extension; it's flexible and uses fewer ingredients, giving you a maximum yummy fresh salsa taste:
> 
> http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/publication/FN_FoodPreservation_2008-01.pdf


The link doesn't work.

Also the op recipe calls for tomato paste, I was under the impression that you couldn't can things with it in them. Please excuse my lack of knowledge on this.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Merks said:


> The link doesn't work.


It worked the other day!

Try this:

Juab County Extension News - Juab County Extension - extension.usu.edu

and http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/publication/FN_FoodSafety_2008-01.pdf


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks that one worked, but DH wants the vinegar version, and it says not subsitute the lemon juice with anything else.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thought I would bring this up as it is a fantastic recipe for Salsa!


----------

